# NFPA Certified Fire Inspector Program



## itsasurewin (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I was looking at the certification program offered through NFPA (Certified Fire Inspector 1) to get certified as Fire Inspector. Is this program worth taking?

Your feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Cherwin


----------



## cda (Jul 28, 2011)

welcome

so sounding rude already, it nfpa certifies you, does not make you an inspector, but some places may want the certifiaction just to apply.

I thought I looked at it a few weeks back, you cannot just take the test????


----------



## jpranch (Jul 28, 2011)

Haven't taken that one yet. I can tell you that the Certified Fire Protection Specilist program is excellent. Tough exam though. Had to take that one twice. I just passed ICC Fire Inspector-1 last month. Not bad at all. hope this helps and Welcome!


----------



## itsasurewin (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for the response cda.

I currently work as a fire inspector.  I've read the requirements and meet or exceed them all.  I just wanted to know if it's really worth taking.  A certification doesn't meen anything if you don't know what you're doing.  I've notice in the local fire inspector end and seem to have to have this at the end of their name.


----------



## itsasurewin (Jul 28, 2011)

jpranch said:
			
		

> Haven't taken that one yet. I can tell you that the Certified Fire Protection Specilist program is excellent. Tough exam though. Had to take that one twice. I just passed ICC Fire Inspector-1 last month. Not bad at all. hope this helps and Welcome!


Thanks jpranch.  I'm actually in the process of studying for the CFPS exam.  Is it really that tough?  Any tips?


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 28, 2011)

As an instructor for the NFPA FI-I, FI-II and Plans Examiner certification programs, I would strongly say yes. The course modules give the student the basis for understanding the use and flow of code. Unlike the ICC fire inspector certification process, NFPA has a strong educational course component and practium phase. From experience and especially during the course of having to testify occasionally; the educational hours and course work aid in qualifying if challenged by meeting the only recognized professional standard NFPA 1031.

Not trying to hijack JP but regarding the CFPS exam......tabbing the FP Handbook (don't over tab though) and highliting the index is paramount. I would also recommend taking the 2-day primer course before sitting for the exam. Best wishes on gaining your certifications.


----------



## cda (Jul 28, 2011)

Fm

do you have to take the course in order to take the test???

I was looking at it because a private sector job required it


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Jul 29, 2011)

CDA,

As a CFPS NO you do not have to take the course, BUT your chances of passing the 1st time will certainly go up if you take the course. If not you need to know the 2 volume fire protection handbook VERY well. The key is reading the question and say oh that is a deluge sprinkler question and deluge systems are in chapter 12, 3 pages in. You can waste a lot of time looking in the index and you will never finish on time. Tabing the index and knowing your wayaround the book will certanly help. Also knowing the anwser to about 50% of the questions with out having to look it up will help too....

THE CFPS is highly recognized in the insurance world and private sector.


----------



## rshuey (Jul 29, 2011)

I took the Pro-Board route, then ICC, then PA Labor & Industry. Pro-Board and NFPA are the way to go. The fire inspector cert through ICC is a joke imo.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 29, 2011)

One of the strange birds who has particiapated in both programs - ICC and NFPA.

NFPA is the best way to go if you are a  "newbie"


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 29, 2011)

Cda,

Ditto to what InsEng says.  I don't have my CFPS *yet* since I missed the 1st go round of the primer course due to a arson homicide trial I couldn't delay testimony on.  Now I'm trying to come up with the scratch to challenge it or waiting for the next primer offered through our organization's training.  Like Ins says, know the Handbook and how to get to the relevant section where the question pertains.  If using the highlited Index, trusted word on the street says highlite only one volume's index.


----------



## jpranch (Jul 29, 2011)

Very, very good advice here. FM, "NFPA has a strong educational course component and practium phase." They sure do. Good stuff.


----------



## Codegeek (Jul 29, 2011)

I've not taken the Fire Inspector exam, but I have taken the Fire Service Instructor I exam.  I highly recommend taking the course before taking the exam.


----------



## itsasurewin (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your input.  I'll definitely do the Fire Inspector 1 certification offered through NFPA.    Also, thanks for the advise on the CFPS. I think i'm about ready to write the exam and know how to find my way around the book.


----------



## Bryan Holland (Jul 29, 2011)

Keep in mind that your local state or jurisdiction may not recognize all certification programs.

Here in Florida for example, neither the ICC nor the NFPA fire inspector certifications are recognized for licensure.  FS 633 Fire Safety Inspectors here in Florida must satisfy a state certification program.

On the other hand, building inspectors & plans examiners are required to obtain ICC certifications to become licensed. No other inspector / plans examiners certifications are recognized...


----------



## jpranch (Jul 29, 2011)

Good luck on your exams!!! Keep us posted.


----------



## cda (Jul 29, 2011)

$  300 ????


----------



## BSSTG (Jul 29, 2011)

I already got FP and plan examiner designation through a fire school here in TX. However, if I were to do it again I would like to go the NFPA route, I've done several of their courses and found them to be really good, expensive though. Here in Tx you have to take a test through the Tx Commission on Fire Protection which licenses all of the firefighters, investigators and the like. I thought the test was very easy for Fire Inspector. That said, I prepared myself for battle too.

BS


----------



## cheyer (Jul 30, 2011)

Question:

Does the CFPS exam focus only on NFPA 1 or is  it a generic test that say if you are under the ICC codes you would do fine?

Also, I am seriously thinking about buying the NFPA Fire Protection Manual....is this also of the "generic" code referencing type?


----------



## Insurance Engineer (Jul 30, 2011)

Nope it is on the entire book, hence tabbing and knowing your way around the books are a must. Fire protection is much more then what the codes look at, this book tries and does a good job of explaining the fun and wonderful world of fire protection.

See link below from the index and you will know what I mean:

http://www.nfpa.org/catalog/product.asp?catalog%5Fname=NFPA+Catalog&pid=FPH2008&filter%5Fmonth=&filter%5Flocation=&filter%5Fpresenter=&SelectedTab=Table+of+Contents#TabAnchor


----------



## jpranch (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes but be prepared to know the referenced standards as well. Such as NFPA 101, 72, 13, 220, etc... Very comprehensive exam.


----------



## cheyer (Jul 30, 2011)

thanks IE and JP...


----------



## cda (Aug 2, 2011)

so does anyone know if anyone is offering the class???


----------



## Codegeek (Aug 2, 2011)

Have you checked to see if the National Fire Academy has any openings in their courses for this topic?  They offer training for governmental employees at very little expense as they reimburse most of your expenses for travel.  You can check out their courses at their website - http://www.usfa.dhs.gov/nfa/

Also, you might check with your state fire marshal's office to see what the state's training office may have to offer.


----------



## cda (Aug 2, 2011)

I was just wondering about nfpa heard rumor class is not being taught

Have been to nfa about 11 times enjoy it every time!!!!!!


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 2, 2011)

Which classes?


----------



## cda (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok I am lost

For nfpa fire insp cert you can

Challenge the test

Or

I thought you went through a class?? Or at least that is what I thought nfpa told me

Is it a set down class or self study or none???


----------



## itsasurewin (Aug 3, 2011)

cda said:
			
		

> Ok I am lostFor nfpa fire insp cert you can
> 
> Challenge the test
> 
> ...


From my understanding the Certified Fire Inspector course offered through NFPA is a self-study course (They provide you a couple assignments that you must complete within two months then study the required materials (NFPA 25, NFPA 10, etc.) then once your ready you can request to write the written exam.


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 3, 2011)

I was getting lost too when we went to the CFPS discussion. One may challenge the FI-I, FI-II, FPE or for that matter the CFPS tests at any time but must also meet the practium phases and any prerequisites and be able to provide official documentation of accomplishment. The tests can be challenged by submitting request to Lori at NFPA Certification Programs and going through some hoops to set it all up for "proctor" challenge.

PS - The Fire Inspector I course is made of 4 modules. I typically teach III & IV through a "partnering agency"

Mod 1 - Admin/Laws

Mod II - (Sorry forgot)

Mod III - Life Safety Code & Means of Egress

Mod IV - Fire Alarm & Detection and Suppression Systems

ModV - Hazardous Materials

The Fire Inspector II course goes more in depth on water supplies and construction methods while the Fire Plans Examiner brings them all together in learning how to read blueprints as they relate to details for fire protection and rated assemblies.

As *Its-a-win* said also, one can receive a practium phase to do at their own own facilities and in their own station with a senior qualified inspector or chief's supervision and have that evaluated and deemed acceptable. The course work is mainly to meet the 1031 standard. It is similar to the two state certification programs I went through in Florida and now here. BTW for Florida re-certification all I had to do was take a 4-hour block in Ocala on state amendments to NFPA 1.


----------



## JKPATEL (May 6, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I am planning to apper for CFI - I exam -- Need your expert advice & guidance  for exam prepration and reference books to be referred.

Thanks in adanvance.


----------



## FM William Burns (May 7, 2014)

Look under the Fire Inspector I Materials:

http://www.nfpa.org/training/certification-programs/certified-fire-inspector-i


----------



## Adamsymonette (Jul 5, 2014)

Hello everyone,

 I am currently waiting to get approved to take my Florida Firesafety inspector state test. While I'm waiting do you guys have any tips I should do before taking the exam?


----------



## cda (Jul 5, 2014)

Do you have a link to the books and requirements

Open book test??


----------



## Adamsymonette (Jul 5, 2014)

I am aloud to use the Florida Fire Prevention code book is all.


----------



## cda (Jul 6, 2014)

Adamsymonette said:
			
		

> I am aloud to use the Florida Fire Prevention code book is all.


Open book ??


----------



## Adamsymonette (Jul 6, 2014)

Yes I am aloud to use that whole book just none of the other ones.


----------



## Adamsymonette (Jul 6, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> Open book ??


Yes I am aloud to use the code book just none of the other ones.


----------



## cda (Jul 6, 2014)

Ok

Tab each chapter

Tab index

Tab table of contents

And generally know what chapter the question might come from

Say a sprinkler install question chapter.....


----------



## Scott Wytosick (Jul 6, 2014)

Adamsymonette said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, I am currently waiting to get approved to take my Florida Firesafety inspector state test. While I'm waiting do you guys have any tips I should do before taking the exam?


I would say read the required material. http://www.myfloridacfo.com/division/sfm/bfst/Documents/EXAMREF_FireSafetyInspector.pdf

If you have building/construction basics down and you'll have florida prevention code book with you (which is based off of NFPA 1 and 101), then I would say study the IFSTA book and know your way around the Florida prevention code book.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 8, 2014)

Have you been through the Fire Inspector Certification Program?

Having went through the Florida certifications years ago while employed down the road from you in Palm Beach County and helping write the pilot classes and tests for NFPA FI-1, II and Plans Examiner when they were developed, I can say take the Certification course if you can.


----------



## mjesse (Jul 8, 2014)

I'll be jumping into the FI-1 cert. program soon.

Sending in my $390 for test packet and reference materials this month. $90 seems like a good deal for the books!


----------



## Adamsymonette (Jul 10, 2014)

Yes I have to taken all the courses needed.


----------



## Adamsymonette (Jul 11, 2014)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> Have you been through the Fire Inspector Certification Program?
> 
> Having went through the Florida certifications years ago while employed down the road from you in Palm Beach County and helping write the pilot classes and tests for NFPA FI-1, II and Plans Examiner when they were developed, I can say take the Certification course if you can.


Yes I have taken all the courses required


----------



## mjesse (Nov 8, 2014)

Passed the CFI-1 exam this morning. On to the practicum phase.


----------



## cda (Nov 8, 2014)

U Go go go go


----------



## JCraver (Nov 8, 2014)

mjesse said:
			
		

> Passed the CFI-1 exam this morning. On to the practicum phase.


Congrats!!


----------



## fatboy (Nov 8, 2014)

Good Job!!!!!


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 11, 2014)

Excellent and welcome to the class!


----------

